

Our startup tested during the Halftime Show. What does HN think? - boorad
http://heartbyte.com/blog/big-game/

======
bobbles
"Heartbyte can push poll questions to the audience at any time in the
broadcast." This should be the first sentence on the page.

No idea why I should care about how many users there are when I have no idea
what the product is.

~~~
untog
Well, to be fair, should every company blog post start with an introduction
about what they do? It would get pretty tiresome if I was a regular reader.

------
steve8918
It seems interesting. I'd be interested to see what your user interface looks
like.

I have the following comments/questions:

    
    
       1) I'm pretty sure I've seen this kind of technology before on CNN, ie. real-time polling.  Have you researched to see if there are any patents on the things that you've implemented?
       2) Is there a large enough market for these services to sustain an actual business?
       3) with respect to your %, do you account for people that started off giving real-time feedback, and then quit because it was too tedious?  Do you still include them in your % even though they don't respond, or do you just assume that they haven't changed their opinion?  In fact, how do you differentiate between people who don't change their opinion, and people that quit updating your app, or does that matter to the marketing research people?  
    

I guess that will be one of the things that you'll have to deal with is the %
of people that start off giving feedback and then just quit the app because
they get bored or annoyed. There are a bunch of surveys that I've started
filling out, but because they ask too many questions, I just quit midway.

~~~
k2xl
1) CNN is doing this stuff but only with a focus group of around 40 people in
a room. our system is designed to allow the whole nation to participate. 2) we
believe there is :-) 3) yes we account for that. people are free to
participate as long they wish. if they don't respond they aren't calculated
into the %. more information is on our homepage <http://www.heartbyte.com>

------
postscapes1
Looks like an interesting product.

Minor suggestion- make that heart logo on your blog clickable to your homepage
so its a little easier to learn more.

~~~
boorad
done

------
mikeknoop
This is probably answered on your blog somewhere, but how do you figure the
"sentiment" live chart? What question are you asking via text? Rate from 1-10?

~~~
k2xl
see this link (link that said measure in the first paragraph)
<http://heartbyte.com/s/hn2/>

------
spitfire
Does anyone have any traffic numbers for what you could expect from a Super
Bowl ad? 10K/min? 200k/min? 500k/min?

------
dfc
How did people know to use your app during the halftime show?

~~~
boorad
Our test was just 'friends and family,' and a small but growing beta testers
mailing list. See the right of the page if you want to join.

